# Talladega Nights



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 8, 2006)

Don't know if anybody here likes Will Ferrell, but I saw the commercial for this the other day and couldn't stop laughing. 

Here's a link to the trailer if you haven't seen it yet.
http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/talladeganights/


----------



## Jaim (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see this!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 9, 2006)

My DH and I are dying to see this.  Will Farrell is so hilarious and I can only imagine him as a NASCAR driver.  Way too frickin' funny.  Even his name, Ricky Bobby, makes me laugh.


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 9, 2006)

Haha, my boyfriend is so psyched to see this - I'm already getting inundated with quotes from the trailer!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2006)

I cant wait to see this either. usually Will Ferrel Does an excellent job,. However i was not too impressed with Anchorman. except the part where he says" whats that? YOu ate the whole cheese wheel? ANd you pooped in the fridge? I dont believe it!" and hes talking to his dog.
hahaha,...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 30, 2006)

I LOVE Will Ferrell.  I will see this just for that reason.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone know when this comes out?


----------



## sonodara (Aug 1, 2006)

Friday August 4


----------



## Katura (Aug 2, 2006)

I LOVE me some Will Ferrell....and I lovelovelove Him as Ricky Bobby!

"Help me, Jesus! Help me, Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft to get the fire off me! "


hahahahahahahaha omg!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 2, 2006)

"Id like to thank god for my kids.. walker.... and texas ranger" 
hahaha its gonna be great!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_"Id like to thank god for my kids.. walker.... and texas ranger" 
hahaha its gonna be great!_

 
LOL, that was funny! And when he thought he was on fire.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm dying to see this-we are going this week and I can't wait!  DH is a NASCAR fan so he will really get a kick out of it.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 4, 2006)

I just saw this. Pretty damn funny!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 6, 2006)

I saw this today. My stomach hurts from laughing so hard.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw this Sunday and it was great!! So funny!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 11, 2006)

So funny!! I don't really like Will Ferrell but this was great, I laughed harder than my husband in some parts.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 11, 2006)

I love when that french dude says his name in the tub....hahaha  ricky booby.  tee hee


----------

